# Meyer E-47 leaking out of weep hole??



## rollsroyce1999 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey, I have a question. I have a Meyers E47 pump and it doesn't do anything except blow oil out of the little holes on the pump body. It doesn't even have enough lift to move the cylinder without the weight of the plow. It has been inside so I don't think that water is frozen (unless in lines for the angle cylinders) , but then I wouldn't think those would effect the raise cylinder. I am planning on getting a seal rebuild kit, but I want to make sure the kit I get has the part that I actually need. Does anyone have any input on where to get the kit, or has anyone had this problem? I'd appreciate any help. 

This sucks because all summer it worked whenever I just needed to move the blade, but now that there is snow on the ground it won't even budge. No tension in the chain, nothing!


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

which holes? do you mean the vent on the top,where you fill it or is it leaking elesewhere?


----------



## rollsroyce1999 (Aug 25, 2004)

,,,Well, because the pump body has a broken stud in it (as well as a leak), I am just going to buy a new pump assembly. There is a place that sells them here in cleveland for about $150.

From reading other posts I'm 99.9% sure that the problem is due to a bad shaft seal.

Here is a picture of the front weep hole that I am talking about. It is directly under the motor. There is also one on the back side of the pump.

I also uploaded a picture of the part that I am buying.


----------



## rollsroyce1999 (Aug 25, 2004)

The new pump base was an easy fix. I would have just done the rebuild except I already had mangled the housing trying to remove a broken bolt from the base. Thanks to Plow Pump Service of Cleveland for staying after hours for me to get to them on a week day. They even through in two new motor mount bolts since one of my old ones was broken.

With the exception of a tempermental "B"-cylinoid everything works great. I purchased my truck with it's permanently attached plow-bracket/cow-catcher just after the snow stopped falling last winter, so today was my first time plowing with anything other than an old John Deere and I had a great time. I plowed my girlfiends driveway, my neighbors driveway as well as a local pizza shop that seemed like they needed it. Now I just have to figure out how to get them to pay me  .

The truck isn't anything fancy, but I'd still like to get some pictures for people to see, I always like looking at other peoples setups. I hear a good storm is headed our way so that will be a good opportunity. The truck looks much better in the snow; it hides the rust.


----------

